# Tramdock dead?



## BackLoafRiver (Jan 13, 2011)

Anyone else see the message on Tramdock??  Kind of a bummer since I liked the difference between Steep and Cheap and Tram.

http://www.tramdock.com/


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 13, 2011)

Bummer.


----------



## HD333 (Jan 13, 2011)

Booo.  Now we have to sift through womans skirts and flip flops while trying to snag a deal on goggles.


----------



## Puck it (Jan 13, 2011)

Tram dock was a site in it self for gear. Not daily gear page.


----------



## First Tracks (Jan 13, 2011)

Yup, dead. Backcountry.com announced on Monday that it was killing Tramdock effective 1/13 and integrating ski merchandise back into SteepAndCheap.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 13, 2011)

I wonder what the reasoning is.  I too don't want to wade through hours of womens long underwear and other clothing items just to wait for something ski focused I might be interested in purchasing.

They should've gotten rid of bonktown instead


----------



## bvibert (Jan 13, 2011)

They got rid of Brociety a little while back too.  I guess they're looking to consolidate a little?


----------



## Glenn (Jan 13, 2011)

HD333 said:


> Booo.  Now we have to sift through womans skirts and flip flops while trying to snag a deal on goggles.



LMAO! I was going to post something similar. 

Although, a few years back I scored a great pair of Reef flip flops with bottle openers on the bottom from SAC.


----------



## Black Phantom (Jan 13, 2011)

Glenn said:


> LMAO! I was going to post something similar.
> 
> Although, a few years back I scored a great pair of Reef flip flops with bottle openers on the bottom from SAC.



Did you ever actually use the bottle opener after wearing the Reef's?


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 13, 2011)

Just got an email for them.


----------



## drjeff (Jan 13, 2011)

Black Phantom said:


> Did you ever actually use the bottle opener after wearing the Reef's?



I've got a pair of those too, that I used the bottle opener just once, while tailgating at a Jimmy Buffet Concert because while the cooler of Land Sharks was in reach of me in my chair, the bottle opener was about a foot beyond my reach, and I figured "why not?"  The sand/dirt in my beer from the parking lot gave me my answer!  :lol:


----------



## HD333 (Jan 13, 2011)

drjeff said:


> I've got a pair of those too, that I used the bottle opener just once, while tailgating at a Jimmy Buffet Concert because while the cooler of Land Sharks was in reach of me in my chair, the bottle opener was about a foot beyond my reach, and I figured "why not?"  The sand/dirt in my beer from the parking lot gave me my answer!  :lol:



The novelty of it got me to buy a pair as well. I bet they sold a shitton of these things.

Great concept on paper but in the real world not so much.  At least the flips are comfortable....


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 13, 2011)

Black Phantom said:


> Did you ever actually use the bottle opener after wearing the Reef's?


I use that all the time.  Best use of a flip-flop ever.


----------



## HD333 (Jan 13, 2011)

RootDKJ said:


> I use that all the time.  Best use of a flip-flop ever.



Note to self, if I ever get the pleasure of meeting Root in the summer time open my own beer...:grin:


----------



## Glenn (Jan 13, 2011)

I use them a lot too. The thing is, I mostly wear them around the house. I don't really go out in about in them.


----------



## gorgonzola (Jan 13, 2011)

HD333 said:


> Note to self, if I ever get the pleasure of meeting Root in the summer time open my own beer...:grin:



haha - yea i'd be afraid i stepped in poo or puke or something - i'll stick to my belt buckle or a lighter thank you


----------



## bvibert (Jan 17, 2011)

Sounds like pretty lame reasoning to me:

http://skiingbusiness.com/2851/newswire/press-release/backcountrycom-shuts-down-tramdock/


----------



## WJenness (Jan 17, 2011)

bvibert said:


> Sounds like pretty lame reasoning to me:
> 
> http://skiingbusiness.com/2851/newswire/press-release/backcountrycom-shuts-down-tramdock/



Agreed.

I liked Tramdock way more than steep and cheap...

I found myself looking at TD less recently because it seemed like every time I looked it was a woman's jacket or a kite for kite skiing...

-w


----------



## Glenn (Jan 17, 2011)

LOL @ the kite! What was up with that stupid thing? It was in the daily dose e-mail weekly.


----------



## andyzee (Jan 17, 2011)

So, just recieved my last order from Tramdock:


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 17, 2011)

my last purchase was a waxing kit.  i'll keep an eye on SAC but am not expecting the greatness that was tramdock.


can a mod update the backcountry deals page so i don't have to stare at the earphones for the rest of my life?

http://gear.alpinezone.com/backcountry.htm


----------



## WJenness (Jan 17, 2011)

I miss Tramdock already... :-(

I was just cleaning up my apartment, and I found a tramdock bumper sticker... I'm not sure what I should do with it...

-w


----------



## bvibert (Jan 18, 2011)

WJenness said:


> I miss Tramdock already... :-(
> 
> I was just cleaning up my apartment, and I found a tramdock bumper sticker... I'm not sure what I should do with it...
> 
> -w



Collectors item!


----------



## mondeo (Jan 18, 2011)

Eh, Tramdock went downhill a while ago. Less skiing stuff, longer times between deals, a shadow of itself when it launched. Don't think there was a large enough base to justify a skiing only site, don't know when the last time I bought something off there was.


----------

